# *Video* Owl kicked brutally by soccer player dies



## UX7 (Mar 1, 2011)

> An owl that was viciously kicked by professional soccer player Luis Moreno during a Colombian first division game died early Tuesday as a result of the brutal attack that has outraged animal rights activists.
> 
> With 20 minutes remaining in Sunday's game between Junior de Barranquilla and visiting side Deportivo Perreira, Moreno kicked the home team's mascot that had accidentally been hit by the match ball after wandering onto the field.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgAp7maNius&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

 A complete bitch move  Kicking an already wounded animal, plus he is the god damn mascot of the opposing team  Not cool at all. Somebody should have kicked him in the face to see if he likes it


----------



## hmph (Mar 1, 2011)

I enjoy how the editing is so bad, the owl just magically appears at 4 seconds on the field.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't even watch the video.  I made the mistake of watching the video of the serbian girl tossing puppies in the river and I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 1, 2011)

Soccer is srs business. 



But honestly the guy is asking for attention like cocky Hockey players and some athletes. Whatever happened to sportsmanship?
That poor owl....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

What a dick head.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 1, 2011)

This guy is gonna get punished with jail time and a possible expelling from soccer? My goodness, sometimes people are very laughable these days. Apparently an Animal>>> Human being in the animal activists eyes.


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2011)

He just . . . hoofed it off the pitch o_o



> It wasn't my intention to hit the animal. What I tried to do was wake it up so it could fly, Moreno said, according to Reuters.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's a fucking owl, people. Grow up.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 1, 2011)

The poor owl.....=[


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2011)

What the hell is that guy's problem?


----------



## Raptorz (Mar 1, 2011)

Dam thats brutal.


----------



## Kishimoto (Mar 1, 2011)

What a bunch of nonsense.

I highly doubt the bird died because of his gentle kick. He doesnt power kick it, rather seems to lift it off in an attempt to wake it up and make it fly.

Before he did that the thing looked like it was dead on the floor, then it got blasted in the face with the ball. Kind of. . . rolls across the floor where it stops with its wings out exposing it's owly parts. This seems to do more damage and it is clearly already damaged from whatever sent it onto the field in the first place.

It almost looks like it taunts him if you ask me. Or pleads to remove it's exposed self from the pitch. Looks right at him then nods where it wants to go.

Over exaggeration and unfair claims being made in this article. Give the player a break. Sure, it wasn't the best move but he didn't go crazy on the poor thing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

I swear to God, I heard a Pokemon's cry each time the owl got kicked.


----------



## Griever (Mar 1, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> This guy is gonna get punished with jail time and a possible expelling from soccer? My goodness, sometimes people are very laughable these days. Apparently an Animal>>> Human being in the animal activists eyes.



I say we set up a cage match between him and a lion, the animal kingdom will prevail 

Seriously though, 3 months in jail isn't that bad, kicking an injured owl is no good, he should get jail time and a fine.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2011)

That bastard, the owl was looking around going "wtf just happened, oh! there comes a human! Hey-" *gets kicked out of screen*

 poor owl


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 1, 2011)

The kick didn't do the owl in, the ball did. I can tell.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 1, 2011)

There shouldn't be any jail time.  Just a very big fine.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

I kind of agree with Cowboy.

Sort of on the fence about this.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I swear to God, I heard a Pokemon's cry each time the owl got kicked.



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Fear (Mar 1, 2011)

At first I thought the kicking was the ball hitting hit, then I continued to watch the rest of the video.


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> It's a fucking owl, people. Grow up.



Yea, it's real easy to kill an animal that can't fight back.

Only sickfucks do it.


----------



## hmph (Mar 1, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Yea, it's real easy to kill an animal that can't fight back.
> 
> Only sickfucks do it.



Or everyone. All the time. We just call it eating, and do it for a purpose.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 1, 2011)

"Brutally" kicked it?

Lulz, way too dramatic for a title, isn't it? It didn't seem like that player didn't even kick the owl THAT hard. He firmly kicked it away from the soccer field just so the game can continue.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 1, 2011)

wah wah

someone mentioned that it was the opposing team's mascot, I think that he felt justified in fucking that birds shit up


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> This guy is gonna get punished with jail time and a possible expelling from soccer? My goodness, sometimes people are very laughable these days. Apparently an Animal>>> Human being in the animal activists eyes.



dude he kicked an animal for no fucking reason
its not a fact of animal>>human

its about decency, why the fuck would anyone want to kill an innocent animal besides for food? what do you gain out of it?
killing an animal outside of food purposes is atrocious 

but again, the cafe is full of dumbfucks so im not surprised


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

hurr durrr huuurrr, get the fuck over yourselves, no one should ever harm an animal for no reason, he could of just picked it up and left.

you know what, i should go around kicking dogs for no reason, they are animals who the fuck cares right?
it shows sadism, why the fuck would you defend that?

if you see nothing wrong with harming something that feels pain then you are nothing but a sack of shit, and thus should be treated like one


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

im going to take kittens, put them on tv, and smash their heads on

ill show those animals for being animals ill show them all 

hurrrrrrr durrrr


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2011)

hmph said:


> Or everyone. All the time. We just call it eating, and do it for a purpose.



except we don't abuse the animals we eat before hand (at least, we're not supposed to) and we don't even kill our food ourselves anymore, a machine does it.

fail comparison.

and in the civilizations that still do hunt to eat, they at least usually pay homage to the animal, and make use of -everything- it left behind.



Gecka said:


> wah wah
> 
> someone mentioned that it was the opposing team's mascot, I think that he felt justified in fucking that birds shit up



I think that Hitler felt justified in killing all those Jews. Doesn't mean it was justified.


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

i want someone to give me a good reason why the owl should of died besides "lol animal"
im waiting

waiting

..............


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 1, 2011)

I looked at the video twice and it looked like the ball hit the owl with more velocity that Moreno kicked it.  having said that, the kick was definitely unnecessary.  Someone could have temporarily stopped play, then removed the owl from the field.


----------



## hmph (Mar 1, 2011)

> except we don't abuse the animals we eat before hand (at least, we're not supposed to) and we don't even kill our food ourselves anymore, a machine does it.
> 
> fail comparison.
> 
> and in the civilizations that still do hunt to eat, they at least usually pay homage to the animal, and make use of -everything- it left behind.



You miss the point. 

The act of killing the animal, by itself, can't really be condemned without hypocrisy. What is important is understanding the context of the situation. Your post lacked any of that. You've added it to this one, at least, but that certainly does not make my post wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with people these days . .this is just sad .. .


----------



## gabies (Mar 1, 2011)

im going to kick a little kid, just cuz you know, adults>>>little kids

i love using cafe logic


----------



## On and On (Mar 2, 2011)

hmph said:


> You miss the point.
> 
> The act of killing the animal, by itself, can't really be condemned without hypocrisy. What is important is understanding the context of the situation. Your post lacked any of that. You've added it to this one, at least, but that certainly does not make my post wrong.



How is eating an animal (that is killed swiftly without abuse, supposedly) because of the fucking FOOD CHAIN anything similar to purposefully hurting an injured living one for the lulz to the point that me condemning the latter is hypocrisy? 

This is the dumbest shit I've ever heard.

The context of the situation is that he kicked the owl for no reason.  Not that he shot it out of the sky and fucking ate it because of a fundamental need to eat.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

im done with this thread

cafe sickens me


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

You make it sound worse then it really is using the word brutally.



> i want someone to give me a good reason why the owl should of died besides "lol animal"



So it can be owl roast later. Yum yum.

Did you know cats play with their prey before eating them? Disgusting I know! Such horrible awful creatures cats are!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fdKYUo7QIM[/YOUTUBE]

Just look at this. That cat deserves no less then the death penalty for committing such a crime!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 2, 2011)

> "It wasn't my intention to hit the animal. What I tried to do was wake it up so it could fly," Moreno said, according to Reuters.



Judging from where he is coming from and what he is doing, that's what he could have actually thought.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 2, 2011)

Karma being what it is...


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> you are comparing a cat, which playing with its prey is something natural
> 
> to a human whom killed an innocent animal, wow what a great comparison
> since you know, its natural for someone wanting to cause harm to something for no reason, unless you are a sadistic fuck (which im assuming you are)
> ...



The owl had it coming.

Accept it and move on.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

i hope that applies to you as well later in life


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

The first thing I do when I find an injured bird is drop it off a building so it will try to wake up and fly away.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> you are comparing a cat, which playing with its prey is something natural
> 
> to a human whom killed an innocent animal, wow what a great comparison
> since you know, its natural for someone wanting to cause harm to something for no reason, unless you are a sadistic fuck (which im assuming you are)
> ...



The personal insults just make me all warm and fuzzy inside. 

What you dont understand is that we as humans are part of the animal kingdom as well... unless you are a religious believer then all I got to say is good day to you sir you will never accept anything I say anyways.

The similarities is how both the player and the cat know what they are doing and have complete disregard for the well being of their victim. You can say the cat doesnt comprehend that what it is doing is wrong since its a dumb bigoted fur ball of stupid but you can say the man is ignorant of the well being of the owl as well.

But humans should know better right? Ha! Thats funny cause I can think of so many other issues where we should "know better" but dont. That is because we either dont care or dont know any better as well. Just like the cat cause it doesnt know any better and its fun!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Picking up a distressed bird of prey strikes me as being a really bad idea.  Those things have talons, that while they probably might not kill you, are certainly capable of cutting you up.  

The officials really should have called a time out and removed the bird from the field.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

i assume ragasdaibdiaufa isnt a biology major so im not gonna bother with a reply 

well durp is the only thing i can say since, im a biology major

damn im awesome


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

i dont know any better, i kick everything

dont mind me

kick

kick

hey space cowboy im gonna kick you

i dont know any better

durp


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

In before ban and lock!


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

RIIIIIIIIIIDERRRR KICCKKKKKKK~~~


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> In before ban and lock!



Why ? We don't get to see people with unwarranted self worth rage every day.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

So I guess we are done discussing this in a semi civilized manner?



> Why ? We don't get to see people with unwarranted self worth rage every day.



You do have a point there.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

i want to kick this thread

TSC give me mod powers


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> i hope that applies to you as well later in life


I think you're the only one here who deserves to get punted across a field.

Still....I'm glad you stand up like this for these animals. Wait a minute, you don't really give a shit about them. All you get off on is how nasty that guy is for giving it a non lethal kick.

If you keep up your whining I'm going to push your buttons big time.


Gabies said:


> i assume ragasdaibdiaufa isnt a biology major so im not gonna bother with a reply
> 
> well durp is the only thing i can say since, im a biology major
> 
> damn im awesome


Pathetic. I probably know more about life than you do, and I'm not even majoring in it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> So I guess we are done discussing this in a semi civilized manner?
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point there.



Yo, I'm a Infinite Infinity major and you're totally not being cool dawg.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

im going to kick some owls now!
i learned my lesson

im reborn anew


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2011)

Harry Potter is not amused by that players action...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

> If you keep up your whining I'm going to push your buttons big time.



That sounds sexual in nature.



> Harry Potter is not amused by that players action...



Fuck Harry Potter.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

if we kick harry potter then we can compromise


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

I find it cute how you have what appears to be a cat like creature with a pole impaled through it's head.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

kyuubey is a douche he deserves it


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> kyuubey is a douche he deserves it



But hes a poor helpless animal.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> except we don't abuse the animals we eat before hand (at least, we're not supposed to) and we don't even kill our food ourselves anymore, a machine does it.
> 
> fail comparison.
> 
> ...


hey, you equaled the holocaust to a guy kicking an owl

i like your style


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> But hes a poor helpless animal.



hes a demon


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> hes a demon



What makes a demon worse then animals?


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

kyuubey trolls lolis, by stealing their souls


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Gabies said:


> kyuubey trolls lolis, by stealing their souls



Lolis?

Lolipops? Candy on a stick doesnt have souls silly.


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

and then he eats their grief seeds 
he even ate himself

so terrible :__:

yeah lollipops, lets go with that


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Eats their grief seeds....


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

well this got derailed fast
i need to calm down

and avoid this section, or if i do come, not react

so yeah

durp

edit: ragggie, watch madoka magica, then you will know what im talking about


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you considered taking Ritalin?


----------



## gabies (Mar 2, 2011)

i think vivance is the only thing that will calm me down roflll


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pic...related?_


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

The player might have a dislike for owls for playing Zelda. You never know.


----------



## zuul (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing surprizing here.

Footballers are low lifes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2011)

That guy obviously didnt give a hoot 

Fine him and put him on suspension for a year or so. But i wouldnt ruin his professional life over this incident. If he did it again afterwards, then yes. But not on the 1st offense


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

A year for kicking an owl.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to say: that's what happens when you play an effeminate sport involving giving footjobs to spherical manifestations of male gendered sexuality for years & years. 

But, I doubt anyone will hear me over the languishing cry of vuvuzelas...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Watching that video was awful. Why did I do it?


----------



## Woofie (Mar 2, 2011)

After watching the video, it wasn't as malicious as I was expecting. Very stupid, sure, but it looked like he was trying to get it off the pitch rather than really harm it. (I don't intend to watch it again to confirm that impression, mind you.)

I guess a steep fine seems about right. If he gets ostracised out of Colombia, fair enough, but it'd be harsh to actually ban him (long-term).


----------



## Kage (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm not watching that 

there's a very big difference between 'gently kicking' and 'punting'


----------



## impersonal (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> The personal insults just make me all warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> What you dont understand is that we as humans are part of the animal kingdom as well... unless you are a religious believer then all I got to say is good day to you sir you will never accept anything I say anyways.
> 
> ...



Sorry razgriez, but you sound to me like you're brain farting here. What's your point? That we should judge animals on human criteria, or that humans should be allowed to act like animals? Neither makes any sense.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

What a scumbag...

... This reminds me... in the Pacific north-west loggers used to find and crucify endangered owls to signs in protest of environmental protection laws, I remember... disgusting...

People are just barbaric.  At least when animals hurt other animals they have the excuse of not having the most advanced brains on the planet.


----------



## Santeira (Mar 2, 2011)

Kill the footballer with fire! 

Or 20 times of caning.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 2, 2011)

UHHH. First of all, what the FUCK is such an owl doing in a soccer field where it can get hurt anyhow? Second of all, that guy is a piece of shit. I wonder why he doesn't just kick his own fucking nuts. Oh, that's right, he might not have any. That bastard !


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 2, 2011)

The poor owl 

People who are cruel to animals often tend to be cruel to humans, too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2011)

Eh, so what?


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 2, 2011)

Its bastards like this that made owlman go crazy! [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTRQX_oAMKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2011)

Whooo Whooo


----------



## Talon. (Mar 2, 2011)

inb4 boom headshot.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor owl


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

.. I don't see where he viciously kicked it. Oh wait that's the interpretation of the baw cohort.

The thing was shot by the ball.. Not a "kick".


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

> I don't see where he viciously kicked it



Get a clue, ANY kick is vicious to a bird.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh.. 

No seriously why the fuck was the bird there. The guy who let him off should be sued for negligency. And all the other people in the vicinity of it who just let the bird there after he was shot too.

And don't forget the footballer who viciously shot him with the ball too.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok; thank you for the tips.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

The Owl was interfering with his job. It is not as crude and malicious as people are making it out to be.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The Owl was interfering with his job. It is not as crude and malicious as people are making it out to be.



Or maybe you just aren't as good a person as you thought.


----------



## abcd (Mar 2, 2011)

At first i saw the ball hit the owl and thought ..."Hey it can't be helped, was a mistake" 

and then the guy just goes and kicks the handicapped owl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 2, 2011)

If it really were an accident:

:rofl Dumbass!

If on purpose:

... :rofl Fucking dumbass!!


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 2, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> This guy is gonna get punished with jail time and a possible expelling from soccer? My goodness, sometimes people are very laughable these days. Apparently an Animal>>> Human being in the animal activists eyes.



Animal>>>you for all I care. Humans are just overgrown parasites, animals, are not.

Someone should go over to that guy's house and beat him to an inch of death.

His address needs to go public, now.



Gunners said:


> The Owl was interfering with his job. It is not as crude and malicious as people are making it out to be.


Ever heard of hands, moron? I hear they work pretty well.

Refer to sig.


----------



## RainTree (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not an animal lover, but I believe in a fair fight.

Example: He should try kicking a tiger or hippo next time....


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2011)

No one would care if the guy stamped on a spider that was crawling around his house....of course should have treated animal better, but massive overreaction.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> No one would care if the guy stamped on a spider that was crawling around his house....of course should have treated animal better, but massive overreaction.



I would. I think you should only kill things that risk your health. Spiders are the opposite.. they capture kill and eat many many insects that are much more of a problem for you.

Because you've been taught to be scared shitless of something a billionth your size that is harmless 99.999% of the time is not a reason to kill something.


----------



## abcd (Mar 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> No one would care if the guy stamped on a spider that was crawling around his house....of course should have treated animal better, but massive overreaction.



Mostly spiders are killed because ppl are scared of them ...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

> Ever heard of hands, moron? I hear they work pretty well.
> 
> Refer to sig.


Yes it is a good idea to pick up animal with sharp claws that for all intents and purposes is backed into a corner.


----------



## fantzipants (Mar 2, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> This guy is gonna get punished with jail time and a possible expelling from soccer? My goodness, sometimes people are very laughable these days. Apparently an Animal>>> Human being in the animal activists eyes.



No as humans beings we have to realize that unless you are killing for self defense or food then you are committing a crime. What makes humans and animals different is compassion. look it up. You might learn something


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Get a clue, ANY kick is vicious to a bird.


How many birds have you handled? Ever even _touched_ one?


-Dargor- said:


> Animal>>>you for all I care. Humans are just overgrown parasites, animals, are not.
> 
> Someone should go over to that guy's house and beat him to an inch of death.
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who gets a "stupid" vibe from the posts of animal crusaders?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

> How many birds have you handled? Ever even touched one?



I've owned 2 cockatiels and have read extensively about several other types of birds.

Ever read about flight? Ever read about flight of birds? Ever read about the skeletal structure and makeup of a bird?

I have. Have you?


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

> Ever read about flight? Ever read about flight of birds? Ever read about the skeletal structure and makeup of a bird?
> 
> I have. Have you?


Before I get into this, does "vicious" = lethal to you?

I'm not talking about minor injuries, more like what it takes to kill the animal.


kazuri said:


> I've owned 2 cockatiels and have read extensively about several other types of birds.



Cockatiels are too small. I was expecting you to know about a bird that's at least comparable in size to the owl, like a chicken:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vits2iAWChA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

By vicious I mean vicious.



> I was expecting you to know



You asked me if I handled a bird, then I told you I did, and know quite a bit about several other birds too.

I can post a video "proving" the exact opposite too... but maybe you can just look at the one already in the thread doing just that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Cockatiels are too small. I was expecting you to know about a bird that's at least comparable in size to the owl, like a chicken:



 **


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 2, 2011)

What a overreaction in this thread he didn't even kicked it, he lifted it with his foot.
Sure that was a bit stupid but nothing that deserve such big reaction such as "hur hur that's because he is a footballer = idiot" "he deserves to go in jail for 1y" "kill him" I mean that's kind of comment are as stupid. 
I mean there are thing far worst done to animals that really deserve a punishment than just a guy lifting a owl out of a field. 
It's also funny that the ball may have hurt to owl even more than the "kick" but noone care about that you just judge the intention of that one footballer never mind the fact that the owl was already hurt.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

kazuri said:


> By vicious I mean vicious.


So you mean "I'm going to take any minor injury/cruelty to the bird and blow it out of proportion (because of my soft spot for animals) by calling it vicious."

Gotcha. I won't waste time arguing that then.



> You asked me if I handled a bird, then I told you I did, and know quite a bit about several other birds too.
> 
> I can post a video "proving" the exact opposite too... but maybe you can just look at the one already in the thread doing just that.


Actually, you can't prove that it was the kick that killed the bird, while I can keep supporting my theory that it was the ball that did it with more youtube videos:
[YOUTUBE]
[/YOUTUBE]

I have another question for you: have you ever been hit in the face by a soccer ball?


Hand Banana said:


> **



What are *you* cookie monstering at? A bird that size doesn't have the "meat" to endure anything. I could kill one with my pinky.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

So you're saying a soccer player kicks harder than a horse?

Stop being completely ridiculous.

AT least be like me, I am only halfway ridiculous, all of my points are entirely true, I just say them in the bluntest/rudest possible way. Step your game up.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 2, 2011)

kazuri said:


> So you're saying a soccer player kicks harder than a horse?



There have been cases where grown men were knocked out by the impact of a football, ankles severely injured etc etc.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 2, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> There have been cases where grown men were knocked out by the impact of a football, ankles severely injured etc etc.



Of course there are, these are grown humans who have trained(usually) most their lives to kick a relatively hard, heavy ball..

That has nothing to do with the fact dremo is always wrong about everything.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

kazuri said:


> So you're saying a soccer player kicks harder than a horse?
> 
> Stop being completely ridiculous.
> 
> AT least be like me, I am only halfway ridiculous, all of my points are entirely true, I just say them in the bluntest/rudest possible way. Step your game up.



I never said that. It's just that balls are a better way of killing birds, although a chicken wouldn't be killed by a soccer ball either, while an inferior avian would. 

I can tell you that pidgeon that was killed by the soccer ball wouldn't have been phased by the kick the owl received. (not that the owl was hurt by the kick or anything...still, it was already dying)

I can't really prove it without going out and catching a few birds, but then again you can't do better than me and prove anything either.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Of course there are, these are grown humans who have trained(usually) most their lives to kick a relatively hard, heavy ball..
> 
> That has nothing to do with the fact dremo is always wrong about everything.



lol, you butthurt over the fact I shut you up over at the "extraterrestial life" thread?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> lol, you butthurt over the fact I shut you up over at the "extraterrestial life" thread?



ad hominems...away!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

If he's going to post irrelevant details, so will I.

I like stooping down to other people's levels.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Psych (Mar 2, 2011)

Dick head should be kicked in the face until his teeth fall out. All of them.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Mar 2, 2011)

Disgusting, unsportsmanlike and all out inhumane. Fine him and ban him from the league.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 2, 2011)

That poor owl! And i can't believe there are douchebags that are defending the soccer player


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 2, 2011)

That's just fucked up...


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2011)

What the hell was an owl doing there? 

On another note, what the hell man? Total dick move. 

It's not like the owl pecked him in the knees


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> What the hell was an owl doing there?
> 
> On another note, what the hell man? Total dick move.
> 
> It's not like the owl pecked him in the knees





> Teammates and opponents looked in disbelief while the Deportivo Perreira defender violently punted the stunned, helpless owl ? one of many that live on the roof of Barranquilla Metropolitan Stadium and fly over the pitch before games - out of bounds.



Its what happens when man invades animal territories. Seems like they don't wanna move away.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 2, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I can't even watch the video.  I made the mistake of watching the video of the serbian girl tossing puppies in the river and I wish I hadn't.



It's a horrible thing to see any animal being abused, especially when we know how unnecessary and inhumane an act it is. Almost like abusing a child, when you think about it. A helpless being at our mercy.

Of course, it's easy to get worked up over individual cases of brutality, but the stark reality is that most of us continue to  every single day. In fact 99% of all animal related violent deaths will be the direct result of food production in 2011. Over nine billion of these beings will be chickens, who suffer a mass holocaust on a daily basis in the worst imaginable conditions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Murderer.


----------



## fantzipants (Mar 2, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> It's a horrible thing to see any animal being abused, especially when we know how unnecessary and inhumane an act it is. Almost like abusing a child, when you think about it. A helpless being at our mercy.
> 
> Of course, it's easy to get worked up over individual cases of brutality, but the stark reality is that most of us continue to  every single day. In fact 99% of all animal related violent deaths will be the direct result of food production in 2011. Over nine billion of these beings will be chickens, who suffer a mass holocaust on a daily basis in the worst imaginable conditions.



killing for food and killing for the sake of causing pain to a living being is not the same.


----------



## Griever (Mar 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yes it is a good idea to pick up animal with sharp claws that for all intents and purposes is backed into a corner.



You are right, picking up the bird with bare hands is not really smart. However, the owl was said to be the home teams mascot, meaning there is no boubt someone pretty close who knows how to handle the owl.... thus, there was no reason to kick it out of the way.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 2, 2011)

fantzipants said:


> killing for food and killing for the sake of causing pain to a living being is not the same.



I really don't think the animal cares about that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the video. It's not as bad as it seems everyone is keyboard activisting about.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Griever said:


> You are right, picking up the bird with bare hands is not really smart. However, the owl was said to be the home teams mascot, meaning there is no boubt someone pretty close who knows how to handle the owl.... thus, there was no reason to kick it out of the way.



The same person  who let the mascot flies free ?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

I like how people say its inhumane to treat a animal poorly since we essentially do it all the time not only to pretty much every animal throughout history but to other humans as well.

A lot of people who preach about the defense of animals tend to ignore and exclude rodents and insects as well. They are living breathing individuals as well. So just remember when you bitch about these kinds of incidents just remember that you are committing mass genocide every time you go out on a drive.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I like how people say its inhumane to treat a animal poorly since we essentially do it all the time not only to pretty much every animal throughout history but to other humans as well.
> 
> A lot of people who preach about the defense of animals tend to ignore and exclude rodents and insects as well. They are living breathing individuals as well. So just remember when you bitch about these kinds of incidents just remember that you are committing mass genocide every time you go out on a drive.



Yes and we call them Keyboard/remote activists.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Yes and we call them Keyboard/remote activists.



Typing with a remote must be very tedious.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Typing with a remote must be very tedious.



Remote meaning just sitting looking at tv complaining how much you can make a difference.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 2, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Remote meaning just sitting looking at tv complaining how much you can make a difference.



Maybe someone on the screen will hear me one day.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2011)

Ban him from the league? Jail time? It was just an owl...what is with this massive overreaction over nothing?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 2, 2011)

POOR OWL.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 2, 2011)

> Seriously though, 3 months in jail isn't that bad, kicking an injured owl is no good, he should get jail time and a fine.


Seriously, jail time? That's too hardcore, the guy shouldn't have three months of his life taken away.  







Gabies said:


> dude he kicked an animal for no fucking reason
> its not a fact of animal>>human
> 
> its about decency, why the fuck would anyone want to kill an innocent animal besides for food? what do you gain out of it?
> ...


For the pleasure and dopamine rush to the brain, I bet that guy liked it. His excuse is so immature it's not even funny. But he didn't take a human life, so he should be forigven. Taking a human life is the worst.


> Animal>>>you for all I care. Humans are just overgrown parasites, animals, are not.
> 
> Someone should go over to that guy's house and beat him to an inch of death.
> 
> His address needs to go public, now.


Humans are far more capable of helping out others than owls will be with any other species than it own. That is why I have a high regard for them. Your lack of faith in your own species is disturbing.



> No as humans beings we have to realize that unless you are killing for self defense or food then you are committing a crime. What makes humans and animals different is compassion. look it up. You might learn something


What really makes us different from animals is that we are vastly superior in intelligence and skill compared to Owls. It's the natural truth to support our own kind, as we are the future.


----------



## Ximm (Mar 2, 2011)

I was extreamly pissed just watching the video.
How can someone be so cruel.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 3, 2011)

Ximm said:


> I was extreamly pissed just watching the video.
> How can someone be so cruel.



*Yes ofcourse i hate stupid animal cruelers. 

What did he get for this? Here in Sweden a crazy woman locked 10s of cats into bottles and they starved to death and all she got was 3 months of prison, lol. 


But thinkin about it, many animals cruel other animals to death before eating them. I even saw some lions eat a gnu or something while it was still alive. It died when 2/3 of the body was gone. Thats sad*


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 3, 2011)

Plants are living things too, no one cares if I rip a leaf off one.


----------



## fantzipants (Mar 3, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> I really don't think the animal cares about that.



It has to be done. Look at the wild for example like an eagle and a snake. The snake doesn't hate the eagle and the eagle doesn't hate the snake but they know what needs to be done to survive. No one likes to be killed but the subject at hand is a "human being that knows better" should not hurt a living thing out of the sake of hurting it. My grandmother is from the country side in colombia so she can kill a chicken or a pig without flinching but one thing that she taught me is to never EVER hurt an animal and to respect life. We eat to live that is the truth. If you want to go by that logic then don't eat. Not even vegetables. The reason why vegetables are fresh when we eat them is because they are still alive so you are commuting something worse. Unless you want to be like those jains,hindus, and buddhists who starve themselves to death by noteating because they don't want to hurt life then so be it. If you want to apply that to me then you go first and I will follow.


----------

